# Ist das Corsair VS 550 gut?



## Damien_R (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mir einen PC zusammen zu bauen und habe nun das Corsair VS550 als Netzteil ausgewählt und auch schon bestellt. Ich höre jetzt allerdings immer öfter, dass es nicht gut sein soll. Ich habe noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von all dem und frage mich jetzt, ob ich lieber wieder zurück schicken sollte und mir ein anderes hole.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2018)

Sagen wir mal so - du erwartest wirklich, dass du für nur 40€ ein gutes 550W-Netzteil bekommst? 
Als ganz groben Anhaltspunkt sollte ein Netzteil mindestens ein Zehntel der Nennleistung in Euro kosten damit es halbwegs vernünftig sein kann.

Als Vergleich (es muss kein BeQuiet sein, nur damit du Preis/Qualität einordnen kannst):
Mittelklasse (für normale Spiele-PCs) --> be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (BN273)
Oberklasse (für sehr flotte Geräte mit starker GPU) --> be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)
High-End (für spezielle Konfigurationen/SLI/Wasserkühlung/starkes OC usw.) --> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250)


----------



## Damien_R (21. Januar 2018)

Also schicke ich es definitiv wieder zurück. Ich habe wirklich wenig Ahnung. Danke für eine Antwort und die Ratschläge


----------



## XT1024 (21. Januar 2018)

Damien_R schrieb:


> (...) und auch schon bestellt. (...) Ich habe noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von all dem (...)


Immer wieder die gleiche Mär.
Warum kommt _ihr_ aber immer erst *nach* dem Kauf auf die Idee, mal so ein Forum zu suchen?  Ich meine... ne. Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein.
Wenn der Rest genau so ausgewählt wurde, schwant mir Böses.

Edit: Oh, Corsair-Forum


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2018)

Gerne.

Das Netzteil ist ja jetzt kein irre übler Chinaböller, sprich es gibt viel schlimmeres und natürlich würde ein PC damit laufen. Aber in dem Preissegment muss eben hart gespart werden. Da sind beispielsweise billige SusCon Kondensatoren drin von denen ich jetzt nicht erwarte dass sie besonders gut funktionieren oder lange halten.
Da gib lieber nen 20er mehr aus und du bist in einem Segment wo man zumindest keinen Schrott mehr verbauen muss als Hersteller. 



XT1024 schrieb:


> Edit: Oh, Corsair-Forum


Verdammt. Das fällt mir auch immer erst viel zu spät auf weil ich immer über "neue Beiträge" einsteige.
Ist aber auch kein Supportthema für den Hersteller --> ich verschiebe mal passend.


----------



## Damien_R (21. Januar 2018)

Naja habe mir ein Ryzen 5 1600 mit MSI B350M PRO-VDH bestellt. Von einem Freund Ballistix Elite 8Gb bekommen. Und dann halt noch 1Tb HDD und eine 250Gb SSD. Gaka hab ich eine Radeon HD 6870, von einem alten PC, als Übergang, weil die Preise für eine GTX 1060 gar nicht für mich klar gehen. Ich denke das ist schon ganz okay wie ich das jetzt habe, nur das Netzteil war mir ein wenig suspekt, weshalb ich nochmals informieren wollte.


----------



## Damien_R (21. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge : )


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Damien_R schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mir einen PC zusammen zu bauen und habe nun das Corsair VS550 als Netzteil ausgewählt und auch schon bestellt. Ich höre jetzt allerdings immer öfter, dass es nicht gut sein soll. Ich habe noch nicht sehr viel Ahnung von all dem und frage mich jetzt, ob ich lieber wieder zurück schicken sollte und mir ein anderes hole.



Welches denn? Gibt ja inzwischen drei verschiedene VS550er Modelle.


----------



## Damien_R (21. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welches denn? Gibt ja inzwischen drei verschiedene VS550er Modelle.



550 Watt Corsair VS Series VS550 Non-Modular 80+ 

Weiß nicht genau wie man Geizhals Link einfügt


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2018)

Ach das. Das wird nicht mal mehr produziert. Sind also noch Restbestände in den Lagern der Händler.
Das ist technisch altbacken. Das solltest du echt wieder zurück schicken.


----------

